# Gutted, Ive just found out my tubes could have been cleared-is it too late now?



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dear Ladies


After 3 kids and 5 natural pregnancies, 1 termination and 1 miscarriage......I found out 4 years ago my tubes were completely blocked. I had a hystosalipnagram which confirmed this. I had a surgical procedure to check out the tubes under a general, and my surgeon said there was nothing more he could do and suggested IVF, as my new husband has no children of his own and is longing for his own baby.
I had no other fertility problems, ovulate normally etc


I have had various IVF treatments, nothings has worked, I am now just 45, and have found out there is a specilaist centre: Regency clinic in Harley street in London who specialise in clearing blocked tubes with a 80-90% success rate. I am gutted   
Im pretty sure they could have cleared my tubes.


I have spent a fortune trying to have IVf and Donor IVf due to my age, and all along I could have had my tubes cleared and used my own eggs  


Time has now moved on and Im 4 years older-Do you think its now too late to try?


Will my own eggs be too knackered to even consider?


Its so depressing, we are due to have donor treatment again in Russia next month but I feel very gutted we knew nothing of this possibility.......


BIG SIGH   


WHY DOESNT ANYONE TELL YOU THIS STUFF!!!   


Lily X


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Lily

I haven't got anything useful to say really, apart from that I am so sorry that you have found out about this procedure 4 years after going down the IVF route.  It must be so frustrating but then again, you can only act on the best information available to you at the time.  

You don't say why you went down to the donor egg route but if it was because you were advised that your own egg quality wasn't good enough, then presumably ttc naturally would have been very difficult too.

As for trying naturally at 45, well, I suppose it all boils down to your egg quality now. Have you had any tests (eg AMH)?  The fact that you have had 5 natural pregnancies suggests on the surface that you have a better chance of success than someone who has never been pregnant but it will all depend on how your eggs are now.  However, even if your egg quality isn't that great, I'm a firm believer that it's never too late to try!

Wishing you good luck whatever you decide.

Ellie


----------

